# Stupid Criminal.



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2003)

"Man Tries armed Robbery with Knife in Gun Store."
http://www.boners.com/grub/788865.html

(Note: The other pictures on this site are of a very adult nature.) From the story:



> "...he pulled a 4-inch knife...from the back of his pants...The store owner shot the man once in the chest..."


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 19, 2003)

Talk about boneheads, they just never fail to amaze me...


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 4, 2003)

'nuff said.

On an unrelated note, I lived near a 7-11 in my last apartment. A gunman tried to rob them, and the manager pulled out a knife, disarmed the robber, and stabbed him! 

The manager was arrested, but not convicted for assault & battery w/ weapon. The gunman went to prison, and there was a cop posted at the store for about a week.


----------

